# [StarCraft II] Left2Die auf "brutal"?



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

Aloha,
hat hier schon jemand die Mod-Map Left2Die auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "brutal" geschafft oder ist daran interessiert, das mal zu zweit anzugehen? Ich komme bislang alleine nicht mal über die erste Nacht hinaus und würde das gerne mal zu zweit versuchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bu11et (16. Juni 2011)

Das war nicht mit den 15 Runden überleben oder? Hab jedenfals alle Achivments bis auf das letzte mit der fünten Nacht. Joa hat schon paar Anläufe gedauert .

Btw: die Frage hättest du auch im Sammelthread stellen können .


----------



## Jimini (16. Juni 2011)

Nee, der reine Survivalmodus ist "Night 2 Die", auf "brutal" ist es das bloße Ausräuchern aller infizierten Gebäude. 
Ich habe zuerst überlegt, ob ich das im Sammelthread poste, hatte dann aber keine Lust darauf, dass meine Frage nach 2 Tagen neben den anderen Diskussionen im Thread untergeht.

MfG Jimini


----------

